# Unlisted flask with color...



## Flaschenjager (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello all -
 I have many prized possessions, with many of them being hard to find local bottles. Here is one of my most recent ones. I got this one for next to nothing, which makes it a good find in every way. It is a Clasped hands flask and is unlisted. Others of this type are known to have this hard to find color and has been described as "medium yellow green (citron)". The five wide vertical bands under the shield is a dead giveaway that this is not one of the 42 variations listed by McKearin and there are other markings to help support this. I had it apprasied at the Balt. Show by many and was quite happy with the results based on color alone. It still retains the contents in the form of staining, original gauze wrapped cork and dirt/grime outside. The seller told me that it was his Great, Great Grandfathers. It seems that it came from a barn or storage of some kind. Something you just don't see everyday!

 It is pictured beside an ice blue double eagle for color comparison.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Mar 29, 2005)

A look at the other side.........


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2005)

Very nice flask MEECH...Outstanding color.[8D]


----------



## BARQS19 (Apr 26, 2005)

How do you know what a flask is worth? I have one, will post picture later.
 Robert


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Robert , 
  Flasks are in a wide , wide range of values. From common to extremely rare , color , smooth base , pontiled ( iron and open ), so on and so on. From a couple dollars to tens of thousands of dollars. 
  Post a pic and I'm sure someone can help you with it.  
 Brian


----------

